# 3/18-3/19 pics



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

some pics from the last storm, sorry didn't my skid steer or backhoe in any of them. 
I only got about an hour of sleep with that storm, busy busy.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

looks like a nice push, a sloppy heavy couple inches with a couple more inches of sleet on top here..


----------

